# my tegu comes tommorow!



## WhiskeyTango (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah its happend.I am getting my red tegu!!!

Im gonna name him(hopefully) Maynard.

I will post pictures!


----------



## Markie (Aug 12, 2008)

Sweet! I bet you are uber excited!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah I have been waiting since Novemember..


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Aug 13, 2008)

yay I got my red tegu today!He had to be shipped to the post office cause of the heat, and the guy working there was a complete @$$hole, but its all good!!!

He was so adorable...the first thing he did is wanna bite me..it was so cute.lol.

And then he ate.

pics up soon!


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats! but you've had more than enough time....let see some pics!


----------



## DZLife (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol, the guy at the post office was being really iffy to me as well, but he eventually came around and took an "oh, who gives a crap, these people will be gone soon" kind of mood. He was really giving us a hassle, because he was SURE that we weren't allowed to send or receive reptiles through the USPS.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 17, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Lol, the guy at the post office was being really iffy to me as well, but he eventually came around and took an "oh, who gives a crap, these people will be gone soon" kind of mood. He was really giving us a hassle, because he was SURE that we weren't allowed to send or receive reptiles through the USPS.



USPS postal code 9.3.3 : 


> Small Cold-Blooded Animals
> Small, harmless, cold-blooded animals (except snakes and turtles) that do not require food or water or attention during handling in the mail and that do not create sanitary problems or obnoxious odors are mailable (e.g., baby alligators and caimans not more than 20 inches long, bloodworms, earthworms, mealworms, salamanders, leeches, lizards, snails, and tadpoles


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 18, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> USPS postal code 9.3.3 :
> 
> 
> > Small Cold-Blooded Animals
> > Small, harmless, cold-blooded animals (except snakes and turtles) that do not require food or water or attention during handling in the mail and that do not create sanitary problems or obnoxious odors are mailable (e.g., baby alligators and caimans not more than 20 inches long, bloodworms, earthworms, mealworms, salamanders, leeches, lizards, snails, and tadpoles


That's good to know!!


----------



## akward_silence91 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine comes tommorow as well. Except im getting two on accident. tried to cancel berts order (i didn't think they were sending animals out) purchased from bobby, which comes tommorow and just got an email from hester which said they shipped a tegu to me. oh boy. i don't have enough room. I got to sell one.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 18, 2008)

Let me guess which one you're going to keep? :mrgreen: 

Or post some pics and get a group opinion.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Aug 20, 2008)

im sorry for no pics!!photobucket is being stupid!!

try my myspace.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/danceofdragons">http://www.myspace.com/danceofdragons</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool! I just got my red from Bobby last week! He is so cool! Oh and nice sugar gliders! I have a pair of them at my place too!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah my sugar glider is cool...I need to get her a buddy soon..


----------

